# What Is Your Favorite FA Shape???



## Fascinita (Feb 13, 2009)

FAs come in all different shapes and sizes. So please! Why not say what is your favorite shape for an FA? 

Do you like 'em thick 'n' tall? Do you prefer a littler FA? Do your eyes melt when you see the right size and shape FA walking your way from a distance? Wow! :smitten:

I know I have a favorite, and I'll wait to see what the most popular shape of FA is before I let the secvret out. :eat2:

:batting::bounce::bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely the Pear shape. Nothing better than a nice big "shelf" and wide hips. But then, a big soft belly and some great big breastises are quite the treat also  But the Pear is definitely my favorite.
I've gotten more than my share of shots to the arm, checking out my favorite "shape" while Mrs. Daddyoh was nearby :doh:


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 13, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Definitely the Pear shape. Nothing better than a nice big "shelf" and wide hips. But then, a big soft belly and some great big breastises are quite the treat also  But the Pear is definitely my favorite.
> I've gotten more than my share of shots to the arm, checking out my favorite "shape" while Mrs. Daddyoh was nearby :doh:



That's true, the Pear-shaped FA is delectable.

However, it is not among my favorite top 9 shapes of FA.

I like:

*1- The Sensitive Lumberjack
2- The Entrepreneur
3- The CEO of His Own Firm
4- The Pretty Boy
5- The Hot Male Stripper
6- The Visionary Artist
7- The Racecar Driver 
8- The Astronaut (or should I say Asss-tronaut  )
9- The Househusband*

Among my least favorite shapes of FA are *The Grape, The Ceiling Fan, and (of course) The Trapped In the Closet.
*


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 13, 2009)

I like them plumpy.:eat2: 

two words...moto moto..lol


----------



## Tania (Feb 13, 2009)

I like them leanish or a bit stocky. With a bit o muscliness.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 13, 2009)

gotta have a big, slappy ass and be fucking swole.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol....Slappy ass? You've got to give more details that would describe a slappy ass...:eat2:, but I sure as hell know what swole is..hahaha

I know i love big juicy asses...now whether or not i can handle them is a different story.


----------



## KendraLee (Feb 13, 2009)

My Fave FA shape and personality is tall, thin, artistically creative, dark sense of humor guy with big hands.

Just noticed this was post 500. Yay!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 13, 2009)

I like a microscopic FA.....flea-shaped, if you know what I mean. :smitten:

Barring that, the sensitive Paul Bunyanesque type (CEO tho) captures my eye.

Gourd shapes too.


----------



## Tad (Feb 13, 2009)

humanoid.....


----------



## Tooz (Feb 13, 2009)

If a guy has no ass, it's alllll over. I GOTTA SEE IT FROM THE FRONT, YOU KNOW?


----------



## Cors (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh he has to be as buff and well-endowed as the my favourite porn star Peter North, oh my God 9 inches of heaven! Perfection! *ejaculates all over keyboard* 

If he doesn't have huge bulging muscles and a six-pack he must be a sickly, _unmanly_ anorexic, teehee. 

(OMG DON'T BASH ME PLX I'M BEING HONEST!!! SRSLY!!!)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> FAs come in all different shapes and sizes. So please! Why not say what is your favorite shape for an FA?
> 
> Do you like 'em thick 'n' tall? Do you prefer a littler FA? Do your eyes melt when you see the right size and shape FA walking your way from a distance? Wow! :smitten:
> 
> ...





daddyoh70 said:


> Definitely the Pear shape. Nothing better than a nice big "shelf" and wide hips. But then, a big soft belly and some great big breastises are quite the treat also  But the Pear is definitely my favorite.
> I've gotten more than my share of shots to the arm, checking out my favorite "shape" while Mrs. Daddyoh was nearby :doh:



You know Fasc, this is what I get for trying to read stuff and post at 0314 am. I totally misread the title/question to this thread. To give you an answer to the question posed, my favorite FA shape is this....


----------



## furious styles (Feb 13, 2009)

If this thread tells me anything it's that I've got a donkey.


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 13, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> That's true, the Pear-shaped FA is delectable.
> 
> However, it is not among my favorite top 9 shapes of FA.
> 
> ...



I'm morbidly curious to see 'the Ceiling Fan.' I of course prefer the 'Clothes Hanger'.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Feb 13, 2009)

I like my guys tall, furry on the chest and belly, and I SO agree about the butt. I MUST have a backside I can grab on to with both hands. I nice smooshy squeezey rear. I also enjoy some tummy and man-boob to be honest. I'm a FFA in miniature.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 13, 2009)

My favorite shape is hourglass.


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 13, 2009)

read the title of the thread. thank you.

ETA: forgot to put my 2 cents in. Another order of tall and slim(ish) please!


----------



## Tooz (Feb 13, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I SO agree about the butt. I MUST have a backside I can grab on to with both hands. I nice smooshy squeezey rear.



If the butt's feel does not resemble that of a gel wrist-guard mousepad, I AM NOT CONTENT.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 13, 2009)

very tall, very lanky, very hairy, very bespectacled


okay byeee


----------



## KendraLee (Feb 13, 2009)

Tooz said:


> If the butt's feel does not resemble that of a gel wrist-guard mousepad, I AM NOT CONTENT.



ooooh, good comparison


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 13, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I like my guys tall, furry on the chest and belly, and I SO agree about the butt. I MUST have a backside I can grab on to with both hands. I nice smooshy squeezey rear. I also enjoy some tummy and man-boob to be honest. I'm a FFA in miniature.



I didn't know FAs had official "shapes"...land sakes, the things I learn on this message board! 

Okay, I'm tallish (5'10"...I can reach stuff on the tall shelves for short gals), furry all over the place...I'm not Chewbacca level furry but I'm Robin Williams furry, I've never been complimented on my ass but I look nice in pants, I don't have six pack abs and I'm not "huge" but I've got some modest muscles, smallish "Moobs" and an okay belly (I try to stay active so they don't get too big)...plus I'm balding and near-sighted.

I hope my shape pleases some of the BBWs out there.


Dennis


----------



## KendraLee (Feb 13, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> *I didn't know FAs had official "shapes"...land sakes, the things I learn on this message board*!
> 
> Okay, I'm tallish (5'10"...I can reach stuff on the tall shelves for short gals), furry all over the place...I'm not Chewbacca level furry but I'm Robin Williams furry, I've never been complimented on my ass but I look nice in pants, I don't have six pack abs and I'm not "huge" but I've got some modest muscles, smallish "Moobs" and an okay belly (I try to stay active so they don't get too big)...plus I'm balding and near-sighted.
> 
> ...



Since BBW come in all shapes and sizes why not give our FA's shapes


----------



## Ash (Feb 13, 2009)

Tall and lean with good arms.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 13, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Tall and lean with good arms.



Like a LASER ROCKET ARM?


----------



## eyesforyou (Feb 14, 2009)

First of all, I officially don't approve of the term FA, its been said time and time again, but the body isn't the only thing we're attracted to. With that said, I'll use the term to refer to an admirer of all things full and curvaceous. I am one of the blessed who happens to big myself, be an FA, and have a delightfully luscious life partner who is also an FA herself. She's not only a pear, my absolute favorite shape ever, she is also an amazing person, passionate, kind, sweet, brilliant, incredibly sensual, and we are ridiculously compatible in every way conceivable. As if this weren't enough, she's also incredibly gorgeous, pale alabaster skin, scarlet red hair, brilliant eyes that change color from emerald green to ice blue, she is the image of my perfection. We're also both feeders and we both have decided we want to gain for each other, suffice to say, we are both extremely excited. Anyway, blah blah blah, she just made a profile and lol you'll be seeing more of both of us soon, literally lol. Happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## Tooz (Feb 14, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> ooooh, good comparison



Yesssssssssssss



brb butt grabbin' time :>.


----------



## Brenda (Feb 14, 2009)

His *** has to be wider than his shoulders.


----------



## olwen (Feb 14, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> That's true, the Pear-shaped FA is delectable.
> 
> However, it is not among my favorite top 9 shapes of FA.
> 
> ...



The Hot Male Stripper is overrated. Nothing worse than a stripper who looks better than he performs. 

My vote is for the sensitive lumberjack. Tall, beefy, bearded, and good with his hands. :happy:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 14, 2009)

Big, burly, and beefy.
With a beard and shaggy hair.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 14, 2009)

I loooooooove the hour-glass shaped FAs too.

[/I]*ahem* snarkiness aside, I think y'all already know my type


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 14, 2009)

Tooz said:


> If the butt's feel does not resemble that of a gel wrist-guard mousepad, I AM NOT CONTENT.



sigged 

yeah I went there


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 14, 2009)

stocky
chubby
big
built like a brick shithouse :eat2:


shape = manly


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 15, 2009)

Considering I have been in relationships with two male strippers...i have to say i am highly facinated by them..:eat2::eat1:

There is something about the metrosexual jock who can work his ass that makes me tingle all over.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 15, 2009)

Tooz said:


> If the butt's feel does not resemble that of a gel wrist-guard mousepad, I AM NOT CONTENT.








I think this is more what you are talking about Tooz... a gel bicycle seat?


So boyz... listen up... If those protein shakes aren't adding that little padding to the poe as you've been hoping... slide one of these babies down the backside of your baggy breeches... it's the next best thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2009)

Tooz said:


> If a guy has no ass, it's alllll over. I GOTTA SEE IT FROM THE FRONT, YOU KNOW?



GDI THOSE STINKING EFFING REP GODS THAT WON"T LET ME HAND OUT REP RIGHT NOW..........ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Cors said:


> Oh he has to be as buff and well-endowed as the my favourite porn star Peter North, oh my God 9 inches of heaven! Perfection! *ejaculates all over keyboard*
> 
> If he doesn't have huge bulging muscles and a six-pack he must be a sickly, _unmanly_ anorexic, teehee.



This pretty much sums it up for me.......:bow: 



KendraLee said:


> Since BBW come in all shapes and sizes why not give our FA's shapes



Only the menfolk are allowed preferences.........



Brenda said:


> His *** has to be wider than his shoulders.



Now we're talking.......:wubu:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 15, 2009)

I like the FAs with big, sexy brains... dark hair and eyes help, too  body shape: no preference


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 15, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I think this is more what you are talking about Tooz... a gel bicycle seat?
> 
> 
> So boyz... listen up... If those protein shakes aren't adding that little padding to the poe as you've been hoping... slide one of these babies down the backside of your baggy breeches... it's the next best thing.



holy macaroni. my eyes are playing tricks on me; I thought that was a colonial hat :doh: it's optical illusionic


----------



## Tania (Feb 15, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> holy macaroni. my eyes are playing tricks on me; I thought that was a colonial hat :doh: it's optical illusionic



That bike seat needs a jaunty little cockade. Then it really would look like a proper tricorn.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 15, 2009)

Tania said:


> That bike seat needs a jaunty little cockade. Then it really would look like a proper tricorn.



yes! and it's named Mango  should we tell him people have their asses on his namesake?


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay, I'm confused now. What shape am I?! lol


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 16, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> read the title of the thread. thank you.



Can't women be fat admirers too?


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 16, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> Can't women be fat admirers too?



Yeah, but CurvaceousBBWlover is not a woman. He just wasn't paying attention!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 21, 2009)

A little turkey told me shot glass shaped FAs are rad. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

I like Hourglass-shaped girls... But with epic proportions.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 21, 2009)

Jigen said:


> I like Hourglass-shaped girls... But with epic proportions.



We're talking about FA shapes, Jigen.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> We're talking about FA shapes, Jigen.



What's the difference?


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry...  I knew I would have made some linguistic mistake, sooner or later.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 21, 2009)

Jigen said:


> Sorry...  I knew I would have made some linguistic mistake, sooner or later.



Oops, Jigen, sorry...I wouldn't have said anything if I'd noticed you're not a native speaker. :blush:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 21, 2009)

This jellyfish FA is another pretty cool shape. :smitten: 

View attachment jellyfish.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

I like this shape....but people shaped like this tend to be crabby.....


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Oops, Jigen, sorry...I wouldn't have said anything if I'd noticed you're not a native speaker. :blush:



Don't worry. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 21, 2009)

The mushroom cloud shaped FA is very rare. 

I found this pic of one by googling "mushroom cloud FA." 

View attachment mushroom-cloud.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> The mushroom cloud shaped FA is very rare.
> 
> I fopund this pic of one by googling "mushroom cloud FA."




That's one really.......big....cloud :batting:

Looks really hawt!


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 21, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> The mushroom cloud shaped FA is very rare.
> 
> I found this pic of one by googling "mushroom cloud FA."



God that's hot. :smitten: 

I wish I could get next to an FA with that shape.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 21, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> God that's hot. :smitten:
> 
> I wish I could get next to an FA with that shape.



dude i know a guy like that. not very fun to be around, he's always blowing up on people.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 21, 2009)

furious styles said:


> dude i know a guy like that. not very fun to be around, he's always blowing up on people.



Can't be as bad as this guy I used to go with... BatshitCrazyPyrotechnicsLovingFA...

Now _there_ was an unpredictable guy! He was especially dangerous in small enclosures.

Here's a photo of him:






And here is a photo of his shenanigans at this wedding we went to:


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Now _there_ was an unpredictable guy! He was especially dangerous in small enclosures.



That sounds more like GaseousEmissionsLovingFA!


----------



## tj11692 (Feb 21, 2009)

Really short and fat


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

tj11692 said:


> Really short and fat




Post pix plx kthx


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 21, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> That sounds more like GaseousEmissionsLovingFA!



That guy is dangerous. The gases he emits are responsible for 67% of the global warming in his hometown alone. The effects of his gaseousness can be felt up to 23 miles away from his bedroom. His wife died long ago from accidentally falling asleep too close to her husband's ass (his "gas factory," as he calls it.)

Funnily enough, he's a heck of a nice guy, though.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 22, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> You know Fasc, this is what I get for trying to read stuff and post at 0314 am. I totally misread the title/question to this thread. To give you an answer to the question posed, my favorite FA shape is this....



And a great shape it is! Hubbahubba!

(I love the whole "Christine" feel of this photo, with the dashboard's eye view and you looking like you know you're done for. )


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 22, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> And a great shape it is! Hubbahubba!
> 
> (I love the whole "Christine" feel of this photo, with the dashboard's eye view and you looking like you know you're done for. )



It took me a second to realize that you were referring to the car Christine. Cause I am thinking that I much prefer his photo wearing a kilt.


----------



## WholeLottaLinda (Feb 22, 2009)

Tall, broad shoulders, not too thin, not too fat, preferably long dark hair and lots of chest hair :eat2: e.g (shaven) Peter Steele


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 23, 2009)

OMG....I LOOOOVVVEEE Peter Steele ...that is a hot pic ..where did you find it..OMG that voice and those looks ..:eat2:


----------



## liam (Feb 26, 2009)

Tooz said:


> If the butt's feel does not resemble that of a gel wrist-guard mousepad, I AM NOT CONTENT.



I just spent the last 20 minutes checking myself. I think I have this covered.

Oh god, I. . . can't. . . stop.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 26, 2009)

Word in the gutter has it that both cylindrical and cone-shapes are hot new desirable trends in FA shapes. Guys, impress your lady with one of these shapes today.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 26, 2009)

I loved Mike's shape around the time we got engaged. He was about 240ish...yummy! Now he is a skinny 200ish. He is still gorgeous, but I miss the chub as he didn't look "fat" he just looked sturdy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 26, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Word in the gutter has it that both cylindrical and cone-shapes are hot new desirable trends in FA shapes. Guys, impress your lady with one of these shapes today.



Just be sure that it is a BIG...ice cream cone....


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 26, 2009)

Now the image I have in my mind made me drool when I read this and then I clicked on the link and OH MY GAWD!!! Someone fan me please.



WholeLottaLinda said:


> Tall, broad shoulders, not too thin, not too fat, preferably long dark hair and lots of chest hair :eat2: e.g (shaven) Peter Steele


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 28, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Now the image I have in my mind made me drool when I read this and then I clicked on the link and OH MY GAWD!!! Someone fan me please.





**breaks out fan***

LOL...I take it you haven't heard him yet...he is the lead singer in Type O Negative.


*Cinnamon Girl*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hnMgIOnjMs


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you ever so much.....I like what i see so far.




chicken legs said:


> **breaks out fan***
> 
> LOL...I take it you haven't heard him yet...he is the lead singer in Type O Negative.
> 
> ...


----------

